# Barrier Island Station Duck Unit 516B



## Cheapseater (Sep 6, 2016)

First time visitor to Barrier Island Station Duck and we have been assigned Unit 516B per the email notice that we received from SPM Resorts. The map shows the 500 building to be one of the first buildings to the right upon entering the complex, perhaps about a third of the way into the property.

My question- is  this unit is ground floor? Second floor? Flights of stairs?

We also note that the email from SPM suggests that we bring many items that normally we find made available in the condo. Is this property poorly supplied as far as the basics (paper towels, tissue paper, dishwasher liquid or tablets, etc.)?

Any and all general advice about staying in this resort is welcome. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Call the resort 252-261-8101*

They can tell you the floor and how many stairs to the unit.  I own 515, which is top floor.  I own 502, which is second floor.  It's impossible to tell which floor from the map.

The resort has starter supplies. The list is a suggestion what to bring.  They won't replenish the starter supplies, but that has not been a problem when I have stayed at the resort.

A "B" unit is best for a couple but can accommodate up to four.  The "B" unit has a mini kitchen only (small refrigerator, microwave, coffee pot, sink and dishware).  It is best for light meals only.  There is a full size washer and dryer in the shared foyer (with unit "A").

There is a TV in the living area only.  There is a deck off the bedroom.

If you're inclined, it's an easy walk from the resort to Duck Village.

It is about a 7-10 mile drive to grocery stores.  There is a specialty market in Duck Village.  If picking up groceries, I would recommend stopping at either Harris Teeter or Food Lion in Kitty Hawk after you come over the bridge.  There is also a Walmart and an ABC store in this area also.  

There are many good restaurants in Duck, Corolla, Southern Shores and Kitty Hawk.  If your budget allows it, eat out!

Enjoy Duck!


----------



## RonB (Sep 6, 2016)

The 500 buildings are close to the indoor pool - that may be helpful depending on the weather...  I agree that there are lots of great restaurants, but some close at the end of the season, so I'd call before heading out. If you know of anything you'd like to do, let us know and we can probably offer some specific advice ~ Ron


----------



## Fayeoctober (Sep 6, 2016)

A few other things about B units at BIS Duck.  The B units are really not set up for a lot of dining in.  The refrigerator is small, there is no range nor is there a dishwasher.  Fine for breakfast and lunch.  Also if you are dependent on the Internet, a "hot spot" is a good idea.


----------



## Cheapseater (Sep 7, 2016)

Great information to know. We have visited the Outer Banks once in the fall of 2014 so this is a return trip. We have never stayed at this property before.

The latest review on RCI is really detailed and helpful as are each of your comments. A couple of questions-

1) Is there a dining room or kitchen table to dine on in the B units?

2) Is the B unit simply three rooms (living/kitchen and a bedroom and a bathroom?

3) My wife has an interest in the extremely northern part of the Outer Banks to see the horses on the beach. We have an all wheel drive ( I did not trust it to take into the northern area during our last trip as most warn against anything but a true 4 wheel drive) and we have a 4 wheel drive auto. Should I simply drive the 4 wheel drive or should I pony up and pay for a "guided" tour to the northern Outer Banks?  I have seen the horses on Cumberland Island and personally I prefer then in our pasture back in East Tennessee, so I do not really get much out of horses on the beach but my wife does.

4) I understand the indoor pool is closed for repairs at the current time and we much prefer the beach anyways. It appears that there is parking along the beach walkway but I wish to verify that.

5) We never dined in the Duck area during our last trip as we stayed in Kill Devil Hills and dined out daily at various parts of the Outer Banks but never in the Duck area so any recommendations, especially  for casual seafood dining are welcomed. We tend to stay away from white table cloth dining during our beach vacations.

Thanks again for your thoughts and guidance. Always rely upon other TUGGERS!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Where did you get the info on the Outdoor Pool being closed?*

This is great news for me as an owner.  Upgrades in the indoor pool area, though we don't normally use it, is always welcome.  

Yes, there is a dining table in the "B" side that seats four.

Yes, it is a combination living/dining/kitchen area, the bedroom and a bathroom.

I have never been on one of the tours for the wild horses.  It never interested me.  Personally, if I did have an interest, I would take a tour.  Some folks don't use good judgement.  Did you hear about Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel.

https://obxreport.wordpress.com/2016/07/07/corolla-wild-horse-mauls-jim-cantore/

The horses are wild, not pasture horses, and like with all animals, folks don't always think of the ramifications of getting up close and personal with them.

Plus, on tours, you get history and other background information.

I can't comment on 4-wheelin' on the northern beaches with the personal vehicle.  Sounds like fun.


Yes, there are parking areas all along the resort's beach access.

Some of my favorites in Duck.

Duck Deli
Red Skye Cafe
Paper Canoe
The Blue Point
Aqua Restaurant

*Sunset Grille and Raw Bar (average food, great sunsets across from BIS on Sound)

Southern Shores Restaurants

Coastal Provisions Oyster and Wine Bar Cafe
Steamers


Also many great options in Corolla

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g49058-Corolla_Outer_Banks_North_Carolina.html

Very casual is Sooey's for BBQ (great ribs, chicken, etc.)
Tomato Patch


Kitty Hawk

Trio Wine, Beer and Cheese Cafe (Wine tasting stations)
Black Pelican
La Fogata Mexican Restaurant

Usually, in the more expensive restaurants, we will go for lunch to enjoy food and drinks, then go to dinner at the more casual and less expensive places for dinner.

All the restaurants, dress up or dress down.  It's a beach town!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2016)

What was Duck hit by hurricane Hermine last week? Please check with the resort?


----------



## Cheapseater (Sep 16, 2016)

Upon speaking with BIS-D, I was advised that Condo 516-B is located on the first floor, which is sixteen (16) steps up from the entry level.  

I then inquired if the condo had a flat screen television or a tube television, at this point they advised that they did not know but that some units had been upgraded. While I am somewhat surprised that the front desk does not know if the specific unit has been updated, the fact that they declined to find out the information does not make me very hopeful that this unit has been updated. :annoyed:

The reviews that I have read regarding this property and the non-updated units are not very promising. I have already advised my family to prepare for a "camping out" stay, meaning that if we go in prepared to camp in a tent, then whatever condition that we find the condo in we, we will be well prepared for.

Now if only we can avoid a hurricane during our planned week!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Probably the only units with flat screen TVs are the ones where the TV broke...*



Cheapseater said:


> Upon speaking with BIS-D, I was advised that Condo 516-B is located on the first floor, which is sixteen (16) steps up from the entry level.
> 
> I then inquired if the condo had a flat screen television or a tube television, at this point they advised that they did not know but that some units had been upgraded. While I am somewhat surprised that the front desk does not know if the specific unit has been updated, the fact that they declined to find out the information does not make me very hopeful that this unit has been updated. :annoyed:
> 
> ...



....and had to be replaced.  The front desk knows everything about the units (how many stairs up to the units, bed configurations, views, etc.).  I'm not aware of any units that have been "updated"in years .  I think replacements are done as things break or wear out on a piece-by-piece basis.  The front desk knows that no unit interiors have had updates, so I guess their answer is to say that they don't know.

Another Tugger commented that most units don't need to be "gutted" in response to my comment.  I see the same cabinetry, countertops, bathrooms, furnishings, soft goods, etc. from the 80's.  I've been an owner since 1984.   The maintenance fees have been kept low at this resort to the detriment of the ability to update and renovate.  At the last owners' meeting, it was indicated that the reserves available was $40,000.  That sure can't handle what needs to be done to the interiors.  

A recent three-year special assessment took care of the structural and exterior renovations and it has greatly improved the appearance of the resort.  I just don't see how the interiors will be renovated without another special assessment.

I last stayed at the resort in 2014 and stayed in a "B" unit.  It was fine and I was happy to be there, with no complaints.  It just seemed like the same interior that I've seen since we bought in 1984.  Nothing has changed.  I'm so tired of that mauve, blue and gray color scheme with the same rattan furnishings.  Vacation pictures that have been taken over the years will show interiors that look exactly the same as they did 30 years ago.  Same color schemes, same furniture types, same carpeting, same cabinetry, same bathrooms.  If replacements have been made, then it's been replacements with the exact same stuff.  I have stayed in many units over the years and have yet to enter a unit where my impression was that the unit had been updated.

I look forward to your thoughts when you return from your vacation.  It's a great location in Duck.  It's no where near "camping".  With those expectations, you will probably be thrilled with your accommodations.  When stay there, I know what to expect going in and am happy to stay there. As stated, the exterior renovations have greatly improved the look of Barrier Island Station.  As long as the unit is clean and well-maintained, you will be able to get past the 80's look and have a great stay in a wonderful area of the Outer Banks.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cheapseater (Oct 11, 2016)

*Hurricane Matthew*



Cheapseater said:


> Now if only we can avoid a hurricane during our planned week!



Well, it was a good plan but indeed we could not avoid Hurricane Matthew, err at least the Outer Banks couldn't avoid Hurricane Matthew! 

We did and will as Barrier Station Duck advised yesterday that they were in standing water and only residents were being permitted to cross the bridges onto the Outer Banks.

Since it is a pretty good haul from here, we are just going to stay here in the East Tennessee/Carolina mountains and enjoy long awaited fall cool temperatures that are very late in arriving this season.

So any updates and reviews will have to wait. I do appreciate all the help in planning our trip to Duck but as of today we are out!


----------

